# Doe Still not kidding



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

I have 3 does who were bred at the beginning of November last year. 2 of them have already kidded with twins. YEA!!! However, the third doe is still not going into labor. She has had a very small amount of blood, meaning about 1 or 2 tablespoons in the past 5 or 6 days, and that has been mixed with mucus discharge. She lost her mucus plug last Thursday. She is past the due date that the breeder suggested, which was the 5th of April, but is not in any sort of distress. She is walking around with head up, eating and drinking pretty regularly. Her sides have sunken in as her babies have dropped and her tail ligaments have softened a bit. The vet said that if she's not in distress, wait to see what happens, but I am worrying that her kids may be dead inside her, but think that she would be behaving as if she's sick, or have smelly discharge. I am still hoping for a live birth. Has any anyone else experienced anything like this?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, yes I have, and yes, they were deformed, dead, just starting to rot kids. The doe had a strutted udder, sides sunken, and slight blood discharge for two or three days before finally going into light labor. Labor never progressed, she never dilated, and wasn't even loose in her vulva area, so she had a c-section. 
Certainly the fact that your doe's ligaments are softening up is different than in my case, so I hope your girl and her babies are okay!


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If the breeder can verify that she is absolutely certain on the due date, you could induce at this point.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Have you ever felt the kids moving inside her?Bump her right side, with and open hand in front of her udder to see if you feel kids moving. If so then she just may be slower to start laboring. Is her udder filling?


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Hope everything goes WELL!! :nod::nod::nod::nod::bighug::bighug: Make sure to give me an :update: PLEASE!!! My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> Unfortunately, yes I have, and yes, they were deformed, dead, just starting to rot kids. The doe had a strutted udder, sides sunken, and slight blood discharge for two or three days before finally going into light labor. Labor never progressed, she never dilated, and wasn't even loose in her vulva area, so she had a c-section.
> Certainly the fact that your doe's ligaments are softening up is different than in my case, so I hope your girl and her babies are okay!


Thank you so much for your reply. ImI going to give her until Monday and take her in for a c-section. As much as I hate to lose babies, I would hate to lose her more.


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> If the breeder can verify that she is absolutely certain on the due date, you could induce at this point.


I spoke with them and she said it is always possible to be off, but they were right on with the other 2.


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Ranger1 said:


> Unfortunately, yes I have, and yes, they were deformed, dead, just starting to rot kids. The doe had a strutted udder, sides sunken, and slight blood discharge for two or three days before finally going into light labor. Labor never progressed, she never dilated, and wasn't even loose in her vulva area, so she had a c-section.
> Certainly the fact that your doe's ligaments are softening up is different than in my case, so I hope your girl and her babies are okay!


Was your doe acting normally? Mine'a temp is normal, she's eating pretty normally, and still very active.


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> Have you ever felt the kids moving inside her?Bump her right side, with and open hand in front of her udder to see if you feel kids moving. If so then she just may be slower to start laboring. Is her udder filling?


Udder is


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Sean Farmer said:


> Udder is


Udder is not filling. Haven't felt movement, but couldn't feel movement in the other two does either.


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Spades said:


> Hope everything goes WELL!! :nod::nod::nod::nod::bighug::bighug: Make sure to give me an :update: PLEASE!!! My fingers are crossed for you!!


Thank you. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

Sean Farmer said:


> Udder is


Udder is not filling


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sean Farmer said:


> Was your doe acting normally? Mine'a temp is normal, she's eating pretty normally, and still very active.


Yes, acting totally normal.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Sean Farmer said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. ImI going to give her until Monday and take her in for a c-section. As much as I hate to lose babies, I would hate to lose her more.


Please keep us posted on how she's doing! I'm sorry you're having to go through this


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

cristina-sorina said:


> Please keep us posted on how she's doing! I'm sorry you're having to go through this


Thanks so much. She's not interested in eating today. I'm going to take her temperature. If she has one, I'm going to call the emergency vet and see what we can do. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh dear, I hope everything is fine. Up until your post this morning about her not eating I would have said that the breeder was probably just off on the due date, if she was still with the buck then she may have cycled again and 3 weeks later would be a likely due date April 26.

You say her udder is not developed though so what else makes you think she is pregnant?


----------



## Sean Farmer (Jun 14, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh dear, I hope everything is fine. Up until your post this morning about her not eating I would have said that the breeder was probably just off on the due date, if she was still with the buck then she may have cycled again and 3 weeks later would be a likely due date April 26.
> 
> You say her udder is not developed though so what else makes you think she is pregnant?


Well, after posting that, I went out and she had eaten most of her feed and she's drinking water regularly. Before I brought them home from the breeder, they did a blood test and she was positive. She has also developed along with the other 2 does. Her temperature is still normal. I feel like I'm losing my mind!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Before a c section I would have an ultrasound done. Your vet should be able to determine if she has live kids, etc. If it's possible she is really on her date, the less interference the better. Also some don't go off feed. I have a couple that will eat while they have 1/2 a kid delivered..... a bit ADD ......


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How did the previous owner breed them? Did he hand breed? Did the male live with them? Did he write down the date?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did the vet physically see and check this Doe? 
No udder is strange if she is suppose to kid anytime, is it empty when you feel it or is there a pouch?


----------



## Excalibur1 (Dec 2, 2016)

I was reading your post about the doe not kidding ... What happened ? We have a doe ...similar situation and your post ended 2 weeks ago ... Carl


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Excalibur1 said:


> I was reading your post about the doe not kidding ... What happened ? We have a doe ...similar situation and your post ended 2 weeks ago ... Carl


She hasn't even been on forum since April 14.
@Sean Farmer trying to alert her.


----------

